# ~Friday Night Teen Chat thread! ~



## sarah0108

So its friday :happydance:

what you all doing?


Im on the vodders and coke ;) let the crazy me commence


----------



## fantastica

Technically not a teen...but i'm coming in :D. I was playing crash banditcoot...but it wasn't as fun as I thought it would be. Supposed to be out with people from playgroup...but OH was being a nuissance, and now he's gone to bed...i'm tempted to start drinking alone...think i have apple vodka somewhere :D


----------



## mayb_baby

I have people over Voddy and DietCoke ;)


----------



## sarah0108

Ah you're still welcome :haha:

Lorna come join me!!


----------



## mayb_baby

I'm awaiting Tirone with Vodka then when they all leave I will Sing to you on skype:thumbup:


----------



## sarah0108

YESSSSS!! :happydance:


----------



## divershona

im lay on the couch being a fatty eating a take away, i've got a really bad cold so steven has kaya at his tonight for me so i've got a night off :D


----------



## sarah0108

Drinkies giong down well


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm watching tv with Aava because she doessn't want to sleep :dohh:

Will be on the voddy tomorrow :)


----------



## sarah0108

:happydance:


----------



## lauram_92

I'm bored, watching Million Pound Drop :\


----------



## wishuwerehere

fantastica said:


> Technically not a teen...but i'm coming in :D. I was playing crash banditcoot...but it wasn't as fun as I thought it would be. Supposed to be out with people from playgroup...but OH was being a nuissance, and now he's gone to bed...i'm tempted to start drinking alone...think i have apple vodka somewhere :D

Omg crash bandicoot! I used to play that on my ps1 lol...
And i'm waiting for my oh to open a bottle of wine because i'm too busy making an arse imprint on the sofa to get up :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

Old song alert :happydance:

Bow wow- let me hold you


*dancing and singing*


----------



## sarah0108

ps, i ave a playstation 2 with crash bandicoot and spyro on :rofl:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Lol, i bought croc to play on the ps2 because i was feeling nostalgic :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

ps2 :cloud9: fuck xbox 360


----------



## fantastica

I searched for ages for my ps1..and that's what i was playing it on haha! then it froze :(


----------



## x__amour

Just finished re-doing my city in Cityville (Sarah got me hooked. ;)) and here on BnB and Facebook now. :D


----------



## KaceysMummy

Ah, I wish I was drinking :? not been drunk in a while.
I'm sat all alone at home (well Kaceys in bed) very exciting for a Friday night!! x


----------



## sarah0108

OMG SHANNON!

i am addicted :rofl:


----------



## Jellyt

I'm in bed feeling sick :/. No alcohol for me!


----------



## sarah0108

chilling


----------



## Bexxx

Feeding Isla. Might treat myself to a rum&coke after :winkwink:


----------



## sarah0108

i iz sazzles


----------



## KaceysMummy

Loving your name on FB Sarah :lol:
One of my neighbors is having a party, and something is kicking off in the street, I love a bit of drama :haha:. x


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: its awesome


----------



## sarah0108

ha its all oldskooool


----------



## ShelbyLee

Its my first night away from LO. I'm regretting letting her go! (went with mil to watch sil's soccer game in Austin they will be back tomorrow) they wanted to show her off. So no baby, pay day and no work tomorrow, hmm maybe we will go out tonight!


----------



## Bexxx

Doesn't look like I'll get my rum and coke tonight :sad1:


----------



## sarah0108

im heartbroken <3


----------



## sarah0108

gah


----------



## fantastica

you okay?? X


----------



## sarah0108

mysig keeps changing :rofl:


----------



## HellBunny

I want a blue WKD


----------



## sarah0108

errybody in the club getting tipsy


----------



## x__amour

sarah0108 said:


> mysig keeps changing :rofl:

I'm sorry! :(
Here's a smaller version if you want to add more things into your signature! :D

https://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n519/xamour3/1316211619_signature-2-4-2.jpg

https://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n519/xamour3/1316211619_signature-2-4-2.jpg[/IMG
Add ] to the end! :flower:


----------



## sarah0108

its not you hun!someones fucked with it adding symbols on th end :( x


----------



## unconditional

sarah0108 said:


> its not you hun!someones fucked with it adding symbols on th end :( x

the *-- ??
it's there again.. how weird!!...

Tiara's napping.. for now.. so i'm just relaxing.. wont be doing much tonight as per usual:haha:


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm eating my chocolate cornflake nests, added some peanut butter on some and NOM.

Waiting for OH to get home as we are debating TTC :D


----------



## sarah0108

yes!! the *--


----------



## AirForceWife7

Jon & I are going away on a marriage retreat this weekend offered by the Air Force .. it's free! We get to stay in a nice cottage up in the mountains & it's all you can eat! :happydance: Oh & free child care! Jon & I will be spending some much needed quality time together! Bowchikawowow :sex:


----------



## KaceysMummy

^ohh enjoy :winkwink: x


----------



## sarah0108

i feel annoyed :rofl: duno why!!


----------



## x__amour

Ooh, wit too! Have fun Kelsey! :winkwink:


----------



## Burchy314

So jealous Kelsey!! Hope you have fun!!

I am watching Criminal minds with my parents while on BnB and deciding on what I want to eat.


----------



## sarah0108

d to the r to the u to the n to the k tho the drunk!


----------



## x__amour

Sarah! :rofl:


----------



## sarah0108

yuh huh

just so you know i love lois and linzie


----------



## sarah0108

love it
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XD7lM-rnm0


----------



## sarah0108

Lois doesn't love me anymore.

Sazzles no happy. Sazzle cry in corner.

pfft.


----------



## Julymom2be

Im being boring and doing homework. :book:

Im such a nerd.:blush:


----------



## sarah0108

2:37am,, still drinking


----------



## Burchy314

Still watching Criminal Minds lol.


----------



## lb

10:34pm. given up on homework. PARTY TOMORROW. fwahhh


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I had an early night :( got work this morning :( 

I should of gone out but my arsehole friends decided not to tell me yet again that they were going out :( meanies


----------



## sarah0108

4:30 am and i went to bed, was up at 8am :rofl:

im all fresh and ready to go :happydance:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:rofl: Sarah you're a nutter <3


----------



## sarah0108

:lol: it cant be helped :rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

HellBunny said:


> I want a blue WKD

Soz 14



sarah0108 said:


> yuh huh
> 
> just so you know i love lois and linzie

Erm



sarah0108 said:


> 2:37am,, still drinking

Hard to the core. WWSS? (what would skyebo say)


----------



## Yeciol x

big fat LOL


----------



## HellBunny

annawrigley said:


> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> I want a blue WKD
> 
> Soz 14
> 
> 
> 
> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> yuh huh
> 
> just so you know i love lois and linzieClick to expand...
> 
> Erm
> 
> 
> 
> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> 2:37am,, still drinkingClick to expand...
> 
> Hard to the core. WWSS? (what would skyebo say)Click to expand...

19 actua-rrrrly :drunk::amartass:


----------



## mayb_baby

sarah0108 said:


> 4:30 am and i went to bed, was up at 8am :rofl:
> 
> im all fresh and ready to go :happydance:

Lol Sarah me on Skype to you from 2am to 4.30am :drunk:


----------



## AriannasMama

I'm so out of the loop, haha. Had a busy weekend. What's new with all you lovely ladies? :)


----------



## sarah0108

Woo lorna we are cool :happydance: and Anna you werent online :rofl: we did try getting in touch with you but you were otherwise engaged ;)


----------



## annawrigley

Oh rly. So you no luv me? :cry:


----------



## sarah0108

:nope:


----------

